# Massaging ear to help them stand. Fact or Fiction ?



## Sirscarecrow

Hello,
I have a 10 week old puppy now. I read that massaging the ears will help them stand up if you massage them in the base. Funny thing is, my puppy is laying with the ears flapped down, but when I massaged the one exposed ear as told, it is up and when I push it down it is back up again. What do you all recommend ? (my experiment is probably not valid as it stayed up for only 2 mins so far, the reason I ask)


----------



## Montana Scout

well physically massaging does improve blood flow, but at 10 weeks his ears are gonna do all sorts of funny things, i have heard when you pet your puppy, to pet him from his back to his head rather than head to back... but i would just wait till he's close to 5 months, after he's done teething


----------



## Deuce

That sounds kind of silly to me but i'm no expert so who knows?


----------



## ken k

I did it with Heidi when she was 4 months, the top half of her ear flopped over, never stood up, so i started to massage it a few times a day and after awhile it stood up, she`s the smallest of my 3, but her ears are bigger than the other 2


----------



## robinhuerta

Actually...it's FACT & FICTION....
FACT....it _helps_ stimulate the blood flow and circulation...
FICTION.....creased ears & genetics will assist in preventing ears from properly standing, no matter how much "massage" is performed.
Massaging the ears will not harm the ear...and most dogs/puppies love the feel!!!


----------



## Vinnie

robinhuerta said:


> Actually...it's FACT & FICTION....
> FACT....it _helps_ stimulate the blood flow and circulation...
> FICTION.....creased ears & genetics will assist in preventing ears from properly standing, no matter how much "massage" is performed.
> Massaging the ears will not harm the ear...and most dogs/puppies love the feel!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Cox

Sirscarecrow said:


> Hello,
> I have a 10 week old puppy now. I read that massaging the ears will help them stand up if you massage them in the base. Funny thing is, my puppy is laying with the ears flapped down, but when I massaged the one exposed ear as told, it is up and when I push it down it is back up again. What do you all recommend ? (my experiment is probably not valid as it stayed up for only 2 mins so far, the reason I ask)


My puppy just turned 8 weeks old. Have been massaging her ears for 2 weeks a few times a day. Today I came home from work and both ears are straight up. I have heard about massaging dogs ears for 30 years and it works every time with every dog I have had thru the years.


----------



## RabanJr

At almost 4 months, Max’s ears are finally staying up. I started massaging his ears and giving him a hard boiled egg with shell for the last week and a half. 
Coincidence? Maybe, but we’ll never know 😉


----------

